# Pics of my car.



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Just took pics of my car today. I thought i'd share. 

Opinions are welcomed, but if you have anything bad to say, don't say it. hehe.





































Enjoy, and don't ask about the interior.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Damn fine automobile...I'm envious. Just one remark...black out the tags.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my only complaint is that it isn't mine


----------



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

Thats cool what size rims are you running and what offset?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really badass.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

The bronze version of those wheels or gun metal would have looked better with that color IMO. Less of a contrast. But nice work. What's turbo under the hood? RB, CA, SR, KA???


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

you ever played that old game? _you sunk my battleship!_ 

haha, front bumper needs a lip to match up and flow with skirts. other than that, decent.\

.......iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits spacertime!


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> you ever played that old game? _you sunk my battleship!_
> 
> haha, front bumper needs a lip to match up and flow with skirts. other than that, decent.\
> 
> .......iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits spacertime!


I agree with you, i'm trying to figure out the side skirt situation. 

The car has an S15 SR20DET, stock turbo for now.

Some one asked earlier, and they are 18 inch wheels, i don't remember what offset. They are for sale as of currently, i'm trying to get Du-Luck double sixes.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving to Member's Rides...


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

it looks really nice- i love S15.. those headlights give me a semi.. Nice work, and i do agree that a bronze/gold/gunmetal wheel would have looked nicer.. (btw i love the Cobalt Blue with c/f it jsut looks sexy) Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice!!
:thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Beautiful! :thumbup: What's your 1/4 mile time?


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

nice car. dont like the cheap wheels.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

very nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Beautiful Car !! I Loving It !!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo! are you friends with cullen with the sr20det g20? he said a turboed 240 was gonna come to the car show here in tallahassee, but he wasnt able to come...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> nice car. dont like the cheap wheels.



cheap???? yeah...ok...whatever

nice car man...i love the color


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Awesome car. My friend is doing the S15 front end conversion on his S13, hope it comes out like that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> nice car. dont like the cheap wheels.



volks are cheap? ok? whatever :dumbass:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I hate you. Now lets see some interior pics. 


J/K

That is a very nice vehicle you have in your posession. I agree with Opium, bronze rims would look hot on that car.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> nice car. dont like the cheap wheels.



What?!! Those are Volk TE-37's.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> What?!! Those are Volk TE-37's.



i know
what a :dumbass: huh haha...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Swangin Chrome said:


> nice car. dont like the cheap wheels.


yeah man, those wheels go for around the price of your car...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> yeah man, those wheels go for around the price of your car...


o
w
n
e
d


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yo! are you friends with cullen with the sr20det g20? he said a turboed 240 was gonna come to the car show here in tallahassee, but he wasnt able to come...


Yeah, i'm friends with cullen. I have a good excuse for not going to the show....I had to go to prom to make my gf happy.

And thanks everyone for the positive comments. A lot of people seem to like my color choice. If anyone is interested it's 1997 Toyota Supra Royal Sapphire Pearl. Toyota only imported 300 cars to america that color, from what i was told. And from my research, my car is the 306th car that color in America. hehe.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Yeah, i'm friends with cullen. I have a good excuse for not going to the show....I had to go to prom to make my gf happy..



hell yea haha...yo, do you have any dynos or time slips? not that it matters, but he said you were pushing around 400whp...i wanna see that shit! haha

i love it by the way


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

that's Fukin DOPE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

rich parents, your lucky.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice car. What color is that?


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> I agree with Opium, bronze rims would look hot on that car.


Powder Coating is good...but those are very expensive and they look pretty good.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> rich parents, your lucky.



thats how they do it down south haha


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

No dyno sheets or time slips yet, i've only had the car running for a month now. After some tuning and after i get the interior in line, i will take it to the track and see what's going on with it.


----------



## DriFt (Mar 26, 2004)

car looks awesome


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> No dyno sheets or time slips yet, i've only had the car running for a month now. After some tuning and after i get the interior in line, i will take it to the track and see what's going on with it.



cullen said your pushing around 400+ hp...is that true?


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cullen said your pushing around 400+ hp...is that true?


Not sure yet...I was running 25+ PSI at one point, and walked a 13 second mustang GT. So, 400hp is an educated guess. But it is within reason, and the turbo can handle it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that is what makes me love nissans......No Honda will ever look that good....Nice work bro


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Drewwwl. Looks really nice.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey man, since youre in fl you gotta stop by and let me drive it, please, ill let you drive my b13? come on all the cool kids are doin it


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Swangin Chrome
nice car. dont like the cheap wheels.




Dry said:


> yeah man, those wheels go for around the price of your car...






still lmfao 100 posts later......


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

come on let me drive it!! please ill give you a dollar?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice, you start off with a 97-98 or did you also swap in the Kouki rear? Not a fan of the wing, but it's no big deal since it a) goes with the car, b) is functional, and c) is lower than your roof 

I wanna see the engine bay and the interior.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> very nice, you start off with a 97-98 or did you also swap in the Kouki rear? Not a fan of the wing, but it's no big deal since it a) goes with the car, b) is functional, and c) is lower than your roof
> 
> I wanna see the engine bay and the interior.


It started as a '95, I put '97 tail lights on it. I think that's the only real difference between the 95 and 97 models...in the back anyway. Interior is next on my list to do...i have seats on the way, a roll cage being done right now, and a trim shop waiting for the roll cage to be done. I will take some engine bay pics as soon as I get it back from the roll cage shop.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, where is Stuart? You should come to the CFL meet we're having on the 22nd. or the Bass Pro Shop Meet Before HIN (may 15)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BTW, where is Stuart? You should come to the CFL meet we're having on the 22nd. or the Bass Pro Shop Meet Before HIN (may 15)



stuarts right above west palm beach, or so people from stuart have told me


----------

